# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Vancouver?

## Dennis

We're heading to Vancouver on Friday.

Any must do's?

Restaurants?

We're there Friday and Saturday. 

Then to Whistler for 4 days.

Back to Vancouver the following Friday & Saturday.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

This could be a fun stop along the way.  If you like mind blowing flower gardens, try this:

http://www.butchartgardens.com/

----------


## Rosita

please Dennis email me detail when you will be back  .. i am going Vancouver in couple weeks too ..thanks  :cool:

----------

